# Moon Shelf



## Saipan (Jul 18, 2016)

So a friend asked me to build a Moon Shelf for curio stuff.

I really just winged it.  Normally I use graph paper and sketch out what I'm making, this, I just did it.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 18, 2016)

How cute! What an interesting idea!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jul 18, 2016)

wow that looks nice


----------



## Saipan (Jul 18, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> How cute! What an interesting idea!



I'm thinking of making one for myself, and the back could be the Sun with spires coming off.


----------



## grassyriver (Jul 18, 2016)

I love that! And cute doggy helpers too


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 18, 2016)

That's really clever.  I like it.  Such cute helpers, too.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 18, 2016)

Me like! And it's been anointed with doggy breath and maybe even a drool or two ... that makes it even better!


----------

